# Kamas



## lateralus801 (Oct 3, 2007)

After yet another unsuccessful deer tag draw, I purchased a leftover Kamas muzzy deer tag and a cow control tag. I haven't hunted the Kamas unit and this will also be my first year hunting with a muzzle loader. I went out this weekend to do some scouting and was met with some frustration. I tried to access Hoyt peak on the Kamas WMA only to find dead end after dead end. The map looks like you are able to drive to the top. I tried through Marion as well as Samak. I ended up going up to Shingle Mill Flat above Smith and Morehouse only to realize I had a tire losing air and had to get back down and address the issue. I did see some deer no sign of elk. 
If anyone can give me any tips as to what roads to take to get access to some of these areas I'd be appreciative. I'm willing to hike and do the footwork. I was just frustrated. It seemed everywhere I drove I ran into private property. I have heard that you can take the road into the Thousand Peaks area near Smith and Morehouse but the way they post it, they would have you believe it's ALL private. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

lateralus801 said:


> After yet another unsuccessful deer tag draw, I purchased a leftover Kamas muzzy deer tag and a cow control tag. I haven't hunted the Kamas unit and this will also be my first year hunting with a muzzle loader. I went out this weekend to do some scouting and was met with some frustration. I tried to access Hoyt peak on the Kamas WMA only to find dead end after dead end. The map looks like you are able to drive to the top. I tried through Marion as well as Samak. I ended up going up to Shingle Mill Flat above Smith and Morehouse only to realize I had a tire losing air and had to get back down and address the issue. I did see some deer no sign of elk.
> If anyone can give me any tips as to what roads to take to get access to some of these areas I'd be appreciative. I'm willing to hike and do the footwork. I was just frustrated. It seemed everywhere I drove I ran into private property. I have heard that you can take the road into the Thousand Peaks area near Smith and Morehouse but the way they post it, they would have you believe it's ALL private. Any help is greatly appreciated.


After Labor day all the roads up to the hoyt peak area are closed. that is the challange with Kamas. You can hike way up there walking the roads or by going up slate creek or near by, there are at times elk up high in slate creek but it has been a few years so I cant be sure. but that would be a fairly long hike.

I usually hunt Kamas in the archery season so the roads to hoyt peak are still open.

sorry I am not of more help.


----------



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

I am also a sucker with a Kamas deer tag. I have tried a few spots on Mirror Lake Highway and seem to only find cattle or next to nothing. Would love any insight anyone has on where to start hiking.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

The moo cows should be coming down soon, the area we hunt had them off the mountain last week.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Big game could care less about cattle. Seeing cattle in an area means nothing in regards to whether or not you will find elk or deer.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Kamas is a hard but pretty unit. The cover is very thick and there aren't a whole lot of places that you can easily glass over large distances. So there is a lot of time spent quietly creeping through the forest in hopes of finding something.

Elk are up there too, but require more work than most guys are willing to put in due to limited road access. Hoyt's has had some great animals come off of it, but again lots of guys shy away from it due to the road closure.

The only real advice I have for you is to take an open road to as far as you can, and then start hiking and get away from the roads. The top of the mountain that you got a flat on sounds like a highway on opening morning, so most deer get pushed out of there pretty fast with how many hunters are crawling up and down that mountain.

Not sure if you have looked here at your boundaries, but this may help you find some access: https://dwrapps.utah.gov/huntboundary/hbstart


----------



## LeftyGuy (Aug 23, 2017)

We have hunted this area every year for generations and even drew the OIL moose tag this year up there. We are fortunate though to have private property that allows us access to many areas that don’t get hunted much. That being said, we don’t hunt anywhere near our property. Because of the heavy pressure on the 4wheel trails, the animals get wise quickly and run for cover. Just like Bax said, find a dead end and put some miles on your boots. It’s not easy but the animals are there if your willing to go find them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Big game could care less about cattle. Seeing cattle in an area means nothing in regards to whether or not you will find elk or deer.


I dunno... I got 1000 elk videos in a month at the secret wallow. Some beef cows were put there and the elk on video dropped down to about 6 videos per week.

Cattle were removed so its interesting to see what the card shows in the next time its picked up (next couple of days).

-DallanC


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

DallanC said:


> bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:
> 
> 
> > Big game could care less about cattle. Seeing cattle in an area means nothing in regards to whether or not you will find elk or deer.
> ...


DallanC tell us more about this secret wallow.


----------

